# Glad I switched to bradford white. NOT



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

So I decided to ditch american water heater co. Under the recommendations of members here. Put the thing in and it started leaking from the tank within an hour.

Wtf, I thought they were supposed to be top of the line when it came to gas heaters?????


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

Wow, that is some bad luck. I have never had one leak like that.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

I've installed one Bradford White, I will never install another one.

Gas valvs was cracked right out of the box, the heat trap nipples leaked, and it was leaking where the gas valve screws into bottom of the tank...


----------



## SpecimenYarp (Apr 21, 2011)

Installed 2 50gallon Bradford white gas tanks and both had faulty gas assemblies. I guess bad luck but I got tired of fixin brand new equipment on these new homes so I phone them up and got a rep to fix their own products.


----------



## pauliplumber (Feb 9, 2009)

One thing I have learned is when someone raves about or bashes a product take it with a grain of salt. I've been installing A O Smith heaters for the last 12 years with very few issues. Yet everyone else seems to hate them. Stick with what works for you.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

BW's always do well for us.


----------



## njoy plumbing (May 19, 2009)

Thought I would check on the amount of BW atmospheric heaters we installed since Feb/09, when we shanged from state/ao smith, and it appears we sold 312 units. 40's & 50's. We had our first gas valve go july 15 of this year. We had new one sent out and it failed as well. Next one is working like a charm. Huh? Problems were dealt with well by supplier and customer was understanding. Guess I'll just carry on.:whistling2:


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

pauliplumber said:


> One thing I have learned is when someone raves about or bashes a product take it with a grain of salt. I've been installing A O Smith heaters for the last 12 years with very few issues. Yet everyone else seems to hate them. Stick with what works for you.


 I've been installing BW's for well over 20 years without any serious issues, but I do know plenty of folks who have had nothing but problems with them.

Knock on wood.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

I've had good luck with Bradford White...


----------



## 100 Watt (Aug 11, 2011)

I've installed many BW's and have never had any issues.

AO Smith is my preferred tank though. (the rep is local if I ever need anything and responds quickly)

BTW - AO Smith now owns State and Lochinvar


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*only the gas valve*

the new Icon gas valve has been the only issue with me... we have a lot of them in service 
and that worries me... I am not in the mood to deal with repairing them
..

soft water seems to be in issue with that brand also as it seems to shorten its life span..

in my area we are on average getting about 6-7 years out of bradfords and about 10-12 out of rheems..


----------



## ap plumbing (Nov 9, 2010)

how about rheem water heaters. hd supply sell rheem 4 a pretty low price compared to other water heaters. I was just wondering if there were alot of problems with them? I'm thinking to changing to rheem.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

I was installing american before and had no issues. Everyone on here scared me into switching to BW and the first one I install is a leaker right out of the box! 

I'm calling the supply house on monday for a replacement.


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

Protech said:


> I was installing american before and had no issues. Everyone on here scared me into switching to BW and the first one I install is a leaker right out of the box!
> 
> I'm calling the supply house on monday for a replacement.


 Please think twice about moving AWAY from BW !! They really are good !

My .02


----------



## gitnerdun (Nov 5, 2008)

Electric BW here, no leaks yet.

I switched because they are not available at HD like those Rheem sellouts:no:.

Barnett pushes the Americans, right? Don't they have a plastic drain? Yuk!


----------



## Titletownplumbr (Feb 16, 2011)

pauliplumber said:


> One thing I have learned is when someone raves about or bashes a product take it with a grain of salt. I've been installing A O Smith heaters for the last 12 years with very few issues. Yet everyone else seems to hate them. Stick with what works for you.


X's 2, I've been using A. O. Smith for 25 yrs. and have had good luck with them and see no reason to change.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*we do well with Rheem*



ap plumbing said:


> how about rheem water heaters. hd supply sell rheem 4 a pretty low price compared to other water heaters. I was just wondering if there were alot of problems with them? I'm thinking to changing to rheem.


we have very good luck with them... very rarely have we had any warranty issues with this brand in this area..

we are on both the Bradford white warranty site for Indpls , and on the Rheem Warranty site too.. we have never received a call in probably 6 months now on the Rheem... With Bradford I get calls is every other day.. 
 what does that mean??


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Well, the only good thing is Bradford seems to have a good warranty department. They sent a new one and are paying my labor to change it out.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Kind of a bummer finally talking you into trying out "The Good Brand" and you get one of the few bad ones you will ever see for your 1st one... :laughing:


----------

